# UPDATE!!! on the "this might be the one thread"



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

im gonna have to up load one pic at a time, this is gonna take forever.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

another pic


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

another one


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

again another one lol


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

im gonna 80 by the time im done


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hehe several more to go!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

last one!!!


----------



## southerncowgirl93 (Feb 5, 2009)

she's pretty. I would go with sarah, even though you have to finish her. It would be a challenge(or maybe not) and a good learning experience.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya i know, but my last horse was green and it was not good. But sarah is more broke than my last one, so hmmm


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

RG, I replied to your pm


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

I agree I like the second mare more, she has a more refined build and a much nicer tail lol. She reminds me of this horse Cisco I used to know. She looked like that when she was 3 and when she turned 5ish OMG she was gorgeous! Looked like a stocky stallion around a mare in heat *you know how they are HUGE and muscled but look so elegant at the same time...ur decision but i like her more


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't buy a horse who's temperament you don't like. I didn't read your previous thread so maybe I am missing something, but if neither of these horses are exactly right then don't get either. 

Angel doesn't sound very good at all. She sounds a bit mareish and over all not what you want. Sarah is nice, and sounds nice, but if you don't want a green horse then she won't be ideal. Most three year olds, even if they have training, are still going to have three year old moments. If you feel confident with a green horse though, I would go for Sarah. 

Maybe look around for something else?


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

I really like this mare. Is there any way you could take her on trial for a week or two to see if she would work for you?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Sarah is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I like this horse more than the last, and usually temperment seals the deal lol, you want a horse with a good temperment and willingness, not one like angel where shes going to get all crabby and everything with you. 
I would see if you can take this one for a trial and see how she does for you. 
She cant need Toooo much finished to do. Maybe see what they havent worked on with her yet and see if its possible for you to finish ?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Hmmm... She's very cute, and her pedigree is nice. But "finishing/polishing" the horse is not all that easy. If you are confident enough to do it (and you'll try her couple times and really like her) then there is nothing wrong with 3 years old. BTW keep in mind that 3 yo usually the crappiest age (IMO) when they go through that "teenager" stage. Lol!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, I really like both of them but I am with you, I don't much care for a horse that is crabby and always seems to say "Don't touch me, lets just go to work" LOL. I really like Sarah, her build, her eye, and she looks to be well started. IMHO, it depends on their definition of green broke/finished. If she already knows leads, sidepass, spins, is relaxed and controlled at each gait, and has a good stop at any speed, then it sounds to me like she just needs miles in the saddle. I would go try her out and see if you like her. Remember to ask hundreds of questions and don't be shy about asking anything.

As for her pedigree, the only name that I recognize is Two Eyed Jack. I have been around a ton of his progeny and have yet to find one that I didn't love except Watch Old Joe. But that was only because he was too lazy for me. They were all very level headed and learned quickly.

Good luck and I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay I'm just gonna say that she is a bit big for a working cow horse/reining horse. But if you aren't dead serious about getting into that it might work for you. 

She is nice, I would go out and ride her.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I say check them both out. Sara is nice, but if you don't want another green horse, she may not be what you are looking for. Angel is the more trained one of the two; I don't think it could hurt to try them both out, and go from there. Perhaps Angel's never had someone go out 'just' to love on her, so isn't used to it?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks guys. Ya i really do not like that bay mares personality at all!. But im worried that if i got sarah that it would get be like getting duchess all over again. So im thinking of just starting from scratch again. The bay mare seemed perfect until the personality. And i also do most of my riding in an arena, and this mare would much much rather be outside working. Ya tiff, i know she is big for rein/cow horse but im just looking for something to start with. But i just think it would be un wise for me to get another greenie. I asked the owner about sarahs leads and she said she picks them up pretty well but there is sometimes she doesnts. Im just not ready for a greenie and if a problem suddenly came up, i would be in trouble. So i think for now im gonna pass and keep looking. Mom2pride, they have owned both horses since they were babies. The owner is like me, she loves to go out there and just spend time with them, and angel just wants nothing to do with it. I think angel would just be awsome for a ranch horse or a trail horse, but for an arena horse its just not her thing, she doesnt like them she woudl rather be out in the wide open spaces lol. Based on personality i know right of the bat i woudl not like angel, i can not stand horses that are like her, my uncle had one and i hated that horse. And since i do most of my riding in the arena, i wouldnt want to force her to do something she hates, thats not fair. And since im not advanced enough i think (even though sarah is definantly a lot more broke than duchess was) getting sarah would just end up in a disaster to. I want a been there done that horse, but one that still has some "fire".


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I don't think either of them sounds right. 

If your personality doesn't fit with the first horse, I would pass her up. Especially because there are going to be times when a horse needs to be in an arena (Especially if you want to still go into reined cow horse). She needs to not be throwing a fit the entire time. 

A three year old doesn't sound like a good match for you either as 3 year olds are still goofy and I didnt think you wanted a training project. 

They're both fairly good looking horses, but I don't think they fit you.


----------

